# sustainable construction material



## lombadas100 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi, I am interested in the possibility of growing hemp for construction purposes
does anyone in this forum have any experience or know anyone I can get in touch with who may have

regards
peter


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Would that be used for 'high' rise buildings? 

Sorry...... I just couldn't resist. lol!


----------

